# Champion Dishwasher ......



## adlainewcook (Mar 18, 2016)

What do you guys think about Champion Dishwashers? This is actually the first time I'm getting a door type dishwasher and I am overwhelmed by different types and brands of dishmachines for commercial use.

Currently I'm looking at (all high temp)

Champion DH5000 

Hobart AM15 (most expensive but I've heard a lot of good things from this brand)

CMA 180-C

Jackson Tempstar

What do you guy think?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The devil is in the details...

Last time I looked at the specs, the Jackson had the highest water consumption and energy consumption of all three.  I personally am not thrilled with CMA, but this is my personal preference.

Hobart and Champion are solid machines, your choice will probably be based on price, warranty, and availability.


----------

